# Pretty Lights



## FilthyFizzle (Dec 11, 2011)

Derek puts on the most amazing shows. I saw him perform in Lewiston, ME this year.. Totally mind blowing, we all danced our asses off Start things off right..

[video=youtube;8wCgxkQj_Qo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wCgxkQj_Qo[/video]


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Dec 11, 2011)

He destroyed my mind at All Good. Im addicted... to a lot bc of that shows. Glowsticks, Pretty Lights/ dubstep/ electro, this girl named Molly...


----------



## Dont Fear The Reefer (Dec 11, 2011)

Yea, If you cant dazzle them with brilliance, baffle them with bullshit... What a bunch of noise.,...


----------



## FilthyFizzle (Dec 12, 2011)

VLRD.Kush said:


> Glowsticks, Pretty Lights/ dubstep/ electro, this girl named Molly...


Hahahaa I hear ya, I went with this amazing girl named Lucy as well as my girlfriend lol

Here is something a little slower for the older crowd.....

[video=youtube_share;NAXz2z4giws]http://youtu.be/NAXz2z4giws[/video]
[video=youtube_share;eaKUaOhGIjU]http://youtu.be/eaKUaOhGIjU[/video]


----------



## Hornchen (Dec 12, 2011)

I first heard about Pretty Lights in 2004-2005 in Columbia Missouri, been hooked ever since. Never seen live, but downloaded a LOT of music


----------



## mccumcumber (Dec 12, 2011)

Seen him twice, once with the drummer, and once without. Though without the drummer is still pretty sick, with his drummer was one of the best shows I've ever seen.


----------



## FilthyFizzle (Dec 12, 2011)

I <3 PL. I wish I could see him this New Years in Colorado.. The shows are straight up mind-blowing amazing, everyone is dancing their hearts out

He didn't have the drummer with him when I saw him, with the drummer must be sick...


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Dec 15, 2011)

COuntry Roads was so sick to hear live. Knowing it will never be the same played anywhere else. Hearing him say, All Good I made this for yall.... I literally have chills right now. Epic to say the VERY least.


----------



## FilthyFizzle (Dec 15, 2011)

Yeah i saw the country roads at all good video, sweet show!


----------



## mccumcumber (Dec 17, 2011)

The drummer has his own group called break science now. So he probably won't be playing with PL anymore. Break Science is on PLM label and his music is fo free.


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Dec 20, 2011)

PLMusic actually has A LOT of people on their label now. Gramatik, Break Science, Paper Diamond... to name a few. Paper Diamond is dirty!


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Dec 20, 2011)

Picture of our rage-stick at AllGood, this was taken during Big Gigantic I think... They must have really liked our rage-stick because there's a lot of pictures of it online. It was simple, but genius!


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Mar 27, 2012)

Love the rage stick LOL!


[video=youtube_share;KdD1E8ieBiM]http://youtu.be/KdD1E8ieBiM[/video]


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 2, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;9Z5NMHKY5PE]http://youtu.be/9Z5NMHKY5PE[/video]


----------



## spaceprop215 (Apr 3, 2012)

VLRD.Kush said:


> COuntry Roads was so sick to hear live. Knowing it will never be the same played anywhere else. Hearing him say, All Good I made this for yall.... I literally have chills right now. Epic to say the VERY least.


THATS CRAZY, i was at ALL GOOD last year!!
im hittin electric forrest this year


----------



## spaceprop215 (Apr 3, 2012)

VLRD.Kush said:


> PLMusic actually has A LOT of people on their label now. Gramatik, Break Science, Paper Diamond... to name a few. Paper Diamond is dirty!


The whole label is really dope. check out " Michal Menert" he's part of PLM too.


----------

